# Using Your Picture as an Avatar



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This isn't Facebook or Twitter folks. 

Putting a pic of yourself in your avatar is a bad business decision. This is supposed to be an anonymous forum. If you want people to see you, set pics up in your profile and then friend people to let them in so they can look.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Some people want anonymity, others don't care if you know who they are or not.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

That is kind of scary. I could not do it.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Well I am not new here,I was reading this forum for a long time,but my profil is "new"
I was here reading a lot because of my own problems and trying to find some answers.

Some day I got to see this profil and she had a lot of pictures of herself,her girfriends out and there is also some pictures of her and her male friends from work.

Her problem was,that she cheated on her husband and she wanted him back,but there is TWO albums of pictures of her and "others".

I was like wtf.

Sorry for some grammar mistakes,English is not my native language


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Mine wasn't my avatar, but I did have one in my profile that now that you say it, I think it was public. I created a private album and moved it there. Thanks .


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't care if people see me. I'm also friends with several people here on fb whom I trust.


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

It's such a good picture of me, though! It really shows off my 8-bit pixels...


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wait so John117 doesnt really look like Bilbo Baggins???


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

To each their own!

But I'd prefer anonymity here (and most places on the web).

In retrospect, I should have done a better job with my username, though, as it implies my name is Alex and my last name starts with M. I wonder how often that's been searched by people here on Tam? 

I have no problem using my real name - Mike, as it's very common, nor that people know I'm Canadian. There's lots of Mikes in Canada  But explaining my username would actually give out a little bit of private info, and a few Tam'rs have asked me about it, which I've been reluctant to divulge. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Only put your pic up if you are really attractive and looking for a hook up on tam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hell, if I did it, I'd have all of you other TAM'ers suing my a$$ off because of my ugly-assed face breaking all of your computers and cell phones!

Truth be known, poor ol' John Wesley is probably spinning in his grave because I'm using his portrait as my avatar!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Heck, @arbitrator, I thought your avatar was a real pic of you!

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> This isn't Facebook or Twitter folks.
> 
> Putting a pic of yourself in your avatar is a bad business decision. This is supposed to be an anonymous forum. If you want people to see you, set pics up in your profile and then friend people to let them in so they can look.


I had my picture up and then I had some other pictures in an album and then I realized...this isn't a good idea. I thought it might be nice to let people know who I am and what I look like. It's natural to have some curiosity as to what people look like who you chat with and receive advice from. But seeing as I'm writing some serious sensitive material that I wouldn't want people in my real life seeing I need to keep my pictures off line. I'm on one other forum in which I had a picture and took that down as well. I suppose it was stupid to post them to begin with but I have a tendency to do stupid stuff. LOL. Need to fix that ASAP.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
be aware of image searches as well. If you are trying to be private, don't use a picture that is also on a public profile somewhere.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Heatherknows said:


> I had my picture up and then I had some other pictures in an album and then I realized...this isn't a good idea. I thought it might be nice to let people know who I am and what I look like. It's natural to have some curiosity as to what people look like who you chat with and receive advice from. But seeing as I'm writing some serious sensitive material that I wouldn't want people in my real life seeing I need to keep my pictures off line. I'm on one other forum in which I had a picture and took that down as well. I suppose it was stupid to post them to begin with but I have a tendency to do stupid stuff. LOL. Need to fix that ASAP.


I suppose removing them is as good of course as anything, but almost anyone who has loaded a page that had your pic on it has a copy on their computer now. It's always a really good rule of thumb to assume that anything you post on virtually any site is permanent and ultimately public.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree for safety. I am always curious what some of the folks here look like though lol


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Good classic example of this...my 17 year old step daughter was at a party, she and a friend took a selfie together with some hard lemonades, posted it to instagram, pulled the pic down after five minutes. During that time, someone got a screen cap of it, sent it to the school, and my step daughter almost lost her student council presidency...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

My buddies and I wound up stuck in an airport a few years back while we were trying to get home for the holidays. We'd been touring for what seemed like forever and were just exhausted.

Anyway, I started chatting up this pretty but sort of manic redhead in order to get her to calm down. Apparently she'd left one of her kids home alone (  ) just before leaving on an overseas trip and lemme tell ya... she was FLIPPING OUT.

Right about that time, one of the guys snapped a pic of me and I thought, "Hey, this isn't a bad pic."

And there you go.

ETA: Apparently this wasn't the last time that this lady left her kid home alone. Not sure how she managed to never wind up in court over it.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

<----- Not really my foot. Sorry stalkers.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> <----- Not really my foot. Sorry stalkers.



You just burst my bubble... Fake! I want to see the real foot. Ok, not a stalker


----------



## kokonatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know, my avatar is a pretty accurate representation of my. love that popcorn!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

We can have avatars?
Cool!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

This place is better than reality TV


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> <----- Not really my foot. Sorry stalkers.


Ruined my fantasy! I love that foot! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fenris (Mar 4, 2014)

I, however, AM a wolf.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I just want to say that I personally tied my own avatar.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

_Ruined my fantasy! I love that foot! _

You and Rex Ryan!!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I don't care if people see me. I'm also friends with several people here on fb whom I trust.


Yeah, but you're an ugly mo fo like me, so no one cares.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> <----- Not really my foot. Sorry stalkers.


You don't know how crestfallen I am.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah, but you're an ugly mo fo like me, so no one cares.



Count me among those ranks.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Right about that time, one of the guys snapped a pic of me and I thought, "Hey, this isn't a bad pic."
> 
> And there you go.


I was AT that airport, @GusPolinski. And I happened to snap THIS picture of you and that cute little redhead... Betcha didn't know! (See how the internet lives on and on??) Only a matter of time before your wife sees it .










:lol: :rofl:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I only have one picture of me on this site, and it only shows the back of me. So I highly doubt anyone could figure out who it is!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Hell i havent even set foot on my avatar. I will however be super duper friends with anyone that could get me on there. :grin2:


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

<------- Really my feet to preserve my contrary attitude.




soccermom2three said:


> <----- Not really my foot. Sorry stalkers.


I'm disillusioned!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I only have one picture of me on this site, and it only shows the back of me. So I highly doubt anyone could figure out who it is!


No wonder you and your strongman stud have hot monkey sex. You're hot.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I was AT that airport, GusPolinski. And I happened to snap THIS picture of you and that cute little redhead... Betcha didn't know! (See how the internet lives on and on??) Only a matter of time before your wife sees it .
> 
> :lol: :rofl:


Eh... I'm not really worried about it.

That crazy lady didn't even recognize me!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs8rJFw1t74


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Gosh...I dunno. Do you guys think anyone would recognize me if I used this one?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

I chose a photo in which I was small enough so that my face is not recognizable. To be more certain, I copied the photo, pasted it into a Word doc, then magnified it. I was a bit relieved to see that the resolution is too small to produce a clear photo when magnified.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Gosh...I dunno. Do you guys think anyone would recognize me if I used this one?
> View attachment 38106


Yea, Hi Beth. We all recognized you right away.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Gosh...I dunno. Do you guys think anyone would recognize me if I used this one?


Elizabeth?

Is that you?!?

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I could care less who sees my face on here. I am also FB friends with a few.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Elizabeth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Elizabeth?
> 
> Is that you?!?
> 
> :lol: :rofl:


I hope not. Just a tad inappropriate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

pidge70 said:


> I hope not. Just a tad inappropriate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Party pooper


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I was going to post a pic like lizzy but my iPhone doesn't have the panaramic feature to capture the shot completely.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> I was going to post a pic like lizzy but my iPhone doesn't have the panaramic feature to capture the shot completely.



BWAAHAAAAHAAA! Good one DUDE.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Gosh...I dunno. Do you guys think anyone would recognize me if I used this one?
> View attachment 38106



Just another TAM "Cleavage Bully"! 

Elizabeth, I don't think you were around when we adopted that slogan, but you are now our official mascot>


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I for one am fully comfortable using my picture in my avatar.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> Just another TAM "Cleavage Bully"!
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth, I don't think you were around when we adopted that slogan, but you are now our official mascot>



Woot!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Cletus said:


> I for one am fully comfortable using my picture in my avatar.



Damn....where is the "love" button?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Damn....where is the "love" button?


Cletus: You want to know how I do it?
Russ Cargill: Four generations of inbreeding?
Cletus: Oh, you.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Cletus...you are sexy to someone love. It's all good


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Ok...I'll admit it's not really me (cause mine look WAY better), but...this pic totally is making me crave toaster strudel. It's so gowey.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Cletus...you are sexy to someone love. It's all good



Cousins count


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Enjoy ladies!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Enjoy ladies!



Yeah baby! Saved that one on ma phone for later


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Heck, @arbitrator, I thought your avatar was a real pic of you!
> 
> :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Now poor Ol' Brother Wesley must be totally spinning out of control underground!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Hell, if I did it, I'd have all of you other TAM'ers suing my a$$ off because of my ugly-assed face breaking all of your computers and cell phones!
> 
> Truth be known, poor ol' John Wesley is probably spinning in his grave because I'm using his portrait as my avatar!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aw I'm sure that's not true!! x


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> Just another TAM "Cleavage Bully"!
> 
> Elizabeth, I don't think you were around when we adopted that slogan, but you are now our official mascot>


From Alex's piano lesson's thread?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *Now poor Ol' Brother Wesley must be totally spinning out of control underground!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh arbitrator, too bad TAM wasn't around for Ol' Brother John


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> Oh arbitrator, too bad TAM wasn't around for Ol' Brother John


*Original Wesleyan's John, and his brother Charles both would have simply loved TAM! 

And had he been a TAM forum supporter, Good Ol' John's sharp wit and his acerbic tongue would have, no doubt, even occasionally gotten him "banned" here; but do rest assured that with his flamboyant presence and loving jocularity, that there would have certainly been a few more Methodist's in the world today!
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *Original Wesleyan's John, and his brother Charles both would have simply loved TAM!
> 
> And had he been a TAM forum supporter, Good Ol' John's sharp wit and acerbic tongue would have, no doubt, occasionally gotten him "banned" here; but do rest assured that with his flamboyant presence and loving jocularity, that there would have certainly been a few more Methodist's in the world today!
> *
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe TAM would have saved his marriage.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> Maybe TAM would have saved his marriage.


*From that perspective alone, John would have absolutely been "a natural" here!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Eagle3 said:


> Wait so John117 doesnt really look like Bilbo Baggins???



He looks halfway between Bilbo Baggins and Frank Zappa...


----------



## Joe75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Posted by alexm

“Mike, as it's very common, nor that people know I'm Canadian. There's lots of Mikes in Canada ”

So… are you from Canmore?

Joe75


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

samyeagar said:


> I suppose removing them is as good of course as anything, but almost anyone who has loaded a page that had your pic on it has a copy on their computer now. It's always a really good rule of thumb to assume that anything you post on virtually any site is permanent and ultimately public.


I understand. When I spend too much time in an online forum I tend to get very comfortable and think I'm at a party. I forget this isn't a small gathering of close friends, hence the mystery and misery of internet social networking.


----------

